# DHEA help needed asap - thanks!!!



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello I was wondering if anyone can help as I've lost all the information I'd written down on DHEA when I spoke with my clinic before Xmas.

I think I was recomended 3 x 25mg a day (micronised DHEA), but totally forgotten whether capsules or tablets better.

If anyone who's taking/ordered DHEA could help me with this I'd be very grateful. Also recommendations as to where to buy from appreciated.
Thanks!

PS. Currently thinking of using biovea site - if anyone has used them did you pay extra for the postal tracking or just use standard post?


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Fifi - I used biovea for mine and opted for normal postage. x


----------



## majestic (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi fififi, sorry to hijack your thread but can anyone tell me what are the benefits of taking DHEA. I have very low AMH (<1). My consultant did mention taking them to improve egg quality but apart from that, know very little about it.  Are there any side affects I need to be aware of and would I need to check with my GP prior to taking them?


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Chandlerino - thanks for info about postage with biovea. Hope things going okay with you at moment  

Heddie - my clinic are currently doing trial investigating benefit of ladies taking DHEA 3 months before IVF cycle. I qualified for trial - based on fact I'm over 40 & have poor response to stims when cycling - but chose to just buy DHEA as if it might help wanted to know I was taking it. Other ladies I've read posts from on here have said they had improved AMH after taking it - but this level can fluctuate from test to test anyway so may/may not be true response.
The info they gave me was that at present not that much is know but it has been indicated that taking 75mg day leads to improved egg quality. Not enough research done as yet to say there is a definite plus to taking it but my consultant's view was that it "could" be beneficial.
Side effects mostly seem to be potential acne, hair growth & deepening voice from what I understand - when you go to buy you can read side effects on website. May also have impact on cysts I think.
GP prob won't help but I'd say speak with your clinic as some seem for it whilst others against.
There was a page with lots of info about DHEA on FF somewhere but can't find it for you I'm afraid. If I come across it again I'll update.
Best of luck x


----------



## majestic (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi fififi - thanks for your response.  I get the impression it would be beneficial to take the DHEA 3 months prior to starting treatment. As I am hoping to start treatment on my next cycle due in Feb not sure it would be worthwhile.  My FC is all for it but I wanted to get as much info as possible including side affects (not sure about the acne at my age ).  After discovering my AMH was so low, the first thought was DE but I am not ready to give up on my own eggs just yet. Currently reading the Poor Response/Treatment With Low AMH thread and there has been a few success stories which has given me some hope.  Somewhat surprised to learn AMH can fluctuate but going by a couple of posts I have read, it appears it can happen. Thanks again and very best of luck to you too. x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Me again!!!
Can't seem to find micronized DHEA anywhere - Biovea's isn't micronized!!!

Any suggestions? Thanks x


----------



## JAD (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi


I used dhea from eurovital, not sure if micronized without checking bottle but purchased it through my private clinic £40 per bottle.
Capsule form.

Good luck x


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi All

Quick drop in - you don't need to take the micronised version (it is absorbed quicker and some people actually say you should not take it as it is thus "stronger" than necessary) - just take the bulk standard stuff - I got mine from biovea too. Also - please have a look at this list I put together as it also contains other stuff which will help your egg quality. Nothing improves your egg quantity (i.e. AMH) - you have what you have, although sometimes girls have found it fluctuates from one reading to the next. Generally it just goes down the older you get. But the stuff on the list helps immensely with egg quality - and at our age - we need all the help we can get. There is not much by way of formal tested evidence on some of the things on the list e.g. myo inositol, l'arginine, COQ10, melatonin etc, but there are some studies on the DHEA. Fififi - would you let us know the results of what your clinic finds with the DHEA study.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0
You will see from my signature that I can personally say that DHEA with the other stuff worked 200% for me!!!


----------



## Steph2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi there, I'm at the Lister and the consultant has prescribed DHEA following my poor response to stims on first IVF attempt. I got the micronised tablets from www.dhea-uk.com. The tablets (180x25mg) cost about £50 incl. postage.
I've been taking them for about 4 weeks now and apart from a few extra small pimples, no side effects. good luck!


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree with Steph2012. You need the micronised which is made for Mcpherson labs! This is recommended by a lot of consultants than the bog standard dhea! It costs more but worth it me thinks. Unfortunately it comes from America and their website is www.dhea-uk.com Although the phone number on website is a london number, it takes u to a US representative.
U also need to make sure that ur DHEAS and HSBG level are ok before taking DHEA or else u do more harm than good e.g increased testestorone which is bad for eggs. Micronised has few side effects.

/links


----------



## A Better Year (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi ladies - while I did become pregnant only after taking DHEA, other supplements, and from HGH treatment, it's impossible to know which if any or all helped. 

I was taking 3x25mg a day, usually 50mg in the am and 25mg in the pm. As we are trying again I have only just restarted the DHEA. As far as I can tell, it can only help.

It did however give me spots where I would otherwise never have them! And some experience some hair loss, which I also noticed. At my age, these are worth the effort though, if it gets me pregnant!


----------



## Poppit73 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi ladies

Just to let you know I got BFP after 3mth of DHEA (Eurovital) 3 x 25mg daily; 1x75mg Aspirin Daily; Pregnacare; fish oil; and CoQ10.

I got greasy skin and hair, spots in my hairline, and put on weight. Also my voice went deeper. But well worth it x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who's replied - I'd read your posts last week but been on my phone so not been able to reply easily.

It seems a bit of a mixed school of thought as to whether micronised are better or even worse for you. I've decided to just go with the basic DHEA for now and see how my body gets on with them. From what I can see on the "DHEA trial" letter from my clinic they are just giving standard DHEA and just 1 x 75mg a day. (Not managed to speak with person organising trial as they're away for few weeks - grrr!!!) I will however take 3 x 25mg ones as my consultant felt it was worth me taking them. Although I asked he didn't see a need to test my levels first so am thinking that the "less absorbed" ones might be a safer bet to start.

Hope all your pregnancies and/or cycles go well and that there's soon a glut of Mummies on the over 40s thread      

PS. poppit  - big congrats on BFP (did you take capsules or tablets?)

PPS. mfmcmoo - when I've time I'll post the info about why my clinic are conducting the DHEA trial - lots of interesting points I think. And if I'm able to find out the results I'll update with those to at the time.


----------



## Poppit73 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi fififi

I got the capsules off my consultant for £40. When I ordered them from Biovea they were on offer for about £25, but when they arrived they were the tablets. So a mix of both. 

For those who are self prescribing, you need to stop taking them on egg collection. 

Good luck with your tx. Hope it works for you x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks poppit


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that I'm 7 weeks into taking DHEA and have got spots and very itchy skin! It's also caused my psoriasis to flare up. No spontaneous bfp yet but I can live in hope!

My cycle was really short at 25 days too but I don't know if if that's the DHEA? I'm normally regular and af arrives 13 days after picking up ovulation surge roughly a 29 day cycle. Weird


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Ugh those possible side effects don't sound good Chandlerino !!!
Hope they're not making you feel too yuk & the effect on your cycle was a co-incidence.

PS. have sent you a PM about Biovea refer a friend offer


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Spots have gone thankfully and im picking up my lh surge on cd 15 like last cycle so hopefully ill be back to normal this month. Got a hysteroscopy on Friday so bad timing and dh away tomorrow night typical!

Ill do the recommendation on biovea for you and let you know when it's done x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for doing recommendation - hopefully we'll both benefit from £5 discount. Though would be even better if didn't need to replenish DHEA supplies & just get natural BFPs      

Glad your cycle sems to be back to "normal" - though frustrating that hysteroscopy is timed for this month.


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi all ... is there anyone who has an account with Biovea that would like to recommend me as a friend and get £5 credit on their account for doing so? (sadly Chandlerino had just registered as a guest for her purchase so couldn't) https://biovea.net/ReferAFriend.aspx

If you have a look at the website and see what details you need from me I'd be delighted to be referred - PM me!!!

Thanks 

/links


----------

